# Speaker Issues



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have to go exchange my Nexus 7 for a new one today







One of the speakers is blown and distorts once the volume gets over 50%. I've been putting it off for a week now but after comparing it to the sound on my gf's N7, mine is horrid







Anyone else have speaker issues with their Nexus 7?


----------



## rotorbudd (Aug 19, 2012)

Got the same problem. 
Mine sounds like both speakers are blown out.
Got mine at Office Depot, guess I'll find out how good their customer service is Monday.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sucks :-( I'm on my 2nd one now and the speaker has blown on it too. Starting to make me think it's the case, it's the Moku hard cover case with the auto sleep/wake. So once I exchange this one I'm not gonna put it in the case for a while lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

